# Beacon Roofing Supply Reports $19 Million 4Q Profit, Record Earnings for Year



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Beacon Roofing Supply Reports $19 Million 4Q Profit, Record Earnings for Year*

12/02/2009


----------

